# Maltese bonding to one person



## finnegan's mom (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi, my 15 week old Maltese is developing a very strong bond with my husband and not with me! Has anyone had a similar situation? In my research of the breed I must have missed this characteristic, that they generally bond with one person. 
Thanks for any thoughts!
Finnegan's Mom


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My boys do tend to be mama's boys. My husband is also out of town a lot. We counter-act the mama's boy by having hubby feed Soda and do training with his food whenever he's home (and somehow, hubby is a better trainer than me sometimes!). When I feed Soda, I just toss the bowl down (boring). Hubby will also make a point to take Soda to the park. I don't play chase with Soda, only hubby. Basically, you need to be the one with the food and the fun! If she has a favorite toy, you're the only one who plays with it with her. You get to do fun, short training sessions with her. You get to feed her. Even taking her through a basic obedience class would be great bonding for the two of you.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia is a mamma's girl without a doubt! She will cry if my bf and I take her to the store and I go in and leave her with my bf! She will cry until I come out!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I wonder what it is that causes them to do this...they definitely do seem like they bond with one person in particular over others in the household. I guess it makes sense that I am Ollie's #1 because I'm home all day. On the other hand, my dad and stepmom have a malt and he is more attached to my dad--and my stepmom is home most of the week (only works parttime 2 days). My dad is the one who walks the malt, takes him potty, etc. My Ollie is nuts about my husband and kids but when we're all home, for example, he will only follow me around like a shadow. Anyway, I agree that splitting up responsibilities may help him distribute his affections, but it does seem like there is SOMETHING that makes them latch on to just one person...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I wonder what it is that causes them to do this...they definitely do seem like they bond with one person in particular over others in the household. I guess it makes sense that I am Ollie's #1 because I'm home all day. On the other hand, my dad and stepmom have a malt and he is more attached to my dad--and my stepmom is home most of the week (only works parttime 2 days). My dad is the one who walks the malt, takes him potty, etc. My Ollie is nuts about my husband and kids but when we're all home, for example, he will only follow me around like a shadow. Anyway, I agree that splitting up responsibilities may help him distribute his affections, but it does seem like there is SOMETHING that makes them latch on to just one person...[/B]


We went to my sis-in-law's for the holidays. She has 3 dogs...all 3 plus Soda followed me around the whole time. And I certainly didn't do anything for the others LOL I don't know what it is...
If you want a laugh, imaging Soda, a bichon, a chow chow, and a rottie mix happily hanging out together. It looked so silly.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I think that they sense the love that the human gives to them. When we brought Mia home, I was always the one who took her places, fed her, etc. I was always hugging and kissing her and tried cuddling with her (she is not much of a cuddle bug). But I now I think she knows how much I love her and always wants to be with me, because I am her mommy!! My bf loves her too, but I think its a different kind of love (if that makes any sense at all!)


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it's strange too. We thought Coby would be attached to my mom the most because she's the one who is home with him all the time, but it turns out he is attached to me the most even though I only get to see him for a couple of days out of the month since I'm at college most of the time. I think it has a lot to do with who feeds and plays with it the most when you first get the puppy? That's what our reasoning is for Coby latching himself on to me. But then, this varies.. when my mom heads towards the kitchen Coby doesn't even glance at us because he usually knows that if he follows her and stays with her in the kitchen he gets some sort of yummy goodies to eat like broccoli and carrots. What a sly puppy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Mine are all bonded to me but they have a 'special' relationship with the hubby, especially Caddy, who will sit there and bark at him so he fake lunges at her. 

hope that your baby bonds to you soon!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo is more of a momma's boy, but over time-he does love his daddy :biggrin: He wanted NOTHING to do with him in the beginning-it may take some time.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Hard to say about Midis. He seems to love each of us about the same, but for different purposes. He snuggles with me, but likes for Greg to hold him when Greg is standing up. He sleeps next to me and cuddles with me. He wants Greg to play with him (and they play much more agressively than I do!) even though I also play fetch with him. I am the primary feeder and the only groomer/bather, which means I do things Midis would not choose to have done, but he loves me in spite of that. He follows me all over the house, every step of the way and wants me to sit on the couch and read while he lays beside me (if not on me). But sometimes he leaves me and comes to lay in the office on his blanket, where Greg is quietly working on his computer. I think Midis does this when he wants to be left alone, or is sleepy.

Not so hard to say about my previous baby, Casper. He was clearly my dog. However, strangely enough when he was feeling sick he gravitated to Greg. Go figure. Maybe he felt that Greg was larger and stronger and more capable of taking care of him.

Cyndi


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I had the same thing happen: I asked/begged for a dog for 2 years and when I finally got my little Shiva, she fell for my husband! I fed her, took her places, cuddle with her, play with her, train her, take her potty and pick up her poop, and on and on....I am home all day....and she still loves hubby more. Stewie, on the other hand, is mine all mine. Oh he loves his daddy, but when Shiva is following daddy around, Stewie is following me. And of course, I love them both!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Snoopy is my sons 100% but the 3 other fluffs are def. mine. They are my shadows. Mia is the only one that has really bonded alot with my hubby. She kisses him in the mouth which she won't do to me and the minute he calls her she comes running (not with me) but she cries when I'm gone she sleeps right next to me as well do the boys. Cody will actually come into the bathroom and peek thru the curtain and watch me take a shower. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=539487
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol--I would have LOVED to have seen that! So cute. They must know you have a special touch


----------

